# First attempt (10 images)... opinions?



## Angie_H (Oct 16, 2006)

My Nikon D50 just came in last week, so this is the first chance I have had to try it out. Anyhow, these are also the first real portraits that I have attempted. I went to visit the family, so I turned my sister into my _guinea pig_ for these shots.  

I would really like to get some honest opinions and any tips on improving in portraiture work... 

Here are the shots:

1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**sorry there were so many**

Thanks,
Angie


----------



## oCyrus55 (Oct 16, 2006)

Good Stuff! And welcome to the forum.  I like these shots, and I really like the composition and the hair in 9.  The only thing that I don't like is in 4; see how there is one small group of hair that is in front of her ear?  I think it should have been behind her ear like the rest of her hair, o well.  But good, sharp images, and definitely good color.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes, you have some real talent.  Those were great shots.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 17, 2006)

Heya again, Angie.
Wow, your sister is a very very pretty sister. And she is not new to "being the guinea pig", by the look of things: she poses quite freely!
I also like Photo 9 (the b+w one) best of all, the way she looks, the light and her hair are really nice in that one!
And I like all those photos in which she does not sport her turquoise eye make-up (but my opinion on that does not count since it is my very personal opinion on this particular make-up). She poses nicely in 1, 7 and 10, I think.


----------



## chris82 (Oct 17, 2006)

Great shots,My particular favs are 3 and 6 though I like 10 aswell.your sister is indeed beautiful.


----------



## fotophia (Oct 17, 2006)

#8 is my favorite. It looks the least posed and there is something very.. gentle.. about it. I don't know. I like it.


----------



## Steel26 (Oct 17, 2006)

i would have to agree with lafoto i like #9 the best


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 17, 2006)

I think the first is head-and-shoulders above the rest.  I think it's the posing.  Definitely, the clothing/background choice it best here.  Add the wonderful expression, and you have a wonderful portrait.  Maybe clone out the bright spot at the bottom right corner.

Pete


----------



## CopenKagan (Oct 18, 2006)

In my opinion, I think her eye makeup is a bit excessive and is drawing away from the rest of the picture.  Other than that I think the shots are very good and she is very photogenic.  Good job.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 18, 2006)

all are quite good all but number 2 are very well cropped it is just a bit long for my taste.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Oct 19, 2006)

Very well done!  They are all very wonderful, but #1 is a stand-out for me, it just oozes with quality!


----------



## Chinaloach (Oct 19, 2006)

very pretty girl


----------



## JenniferLynn84 (Oct 19, 2006)

Very beautiful girl! Must be good genes  hehe but she is WAY too pretty to be hiding behind all that makeup. She's hiding her natural beauty! But then again, experimenting is fun when you're young and learning. 

My favorites have to be 3, 7, 8, 9, 10.  Although, there's really nothing wrong with the others, these are just the ones that strike me the most.

Awesome job! Isn't it fun getting new gear?


----------



## Angie_H (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the compliments and feed back. I was a little nervous about using the camera because I was so used to a point and shoot, but I am really liking the control that the Dslr gives you.



> Very beautiful girl! Must be good genes ;-) hehe but she is WAY too pretty to be hiding behind all that makeup. She's hiding her natural beauty! But then again, experimenting is fun when you're young and learning.


Thanks,  Yes, i agree the make up is a bit much, but she wanted to play "model" for the day... ** mom wouldn't let her out of the house with that on.. HAHA**

Anyhow, thanks again. 

This forum is *really* helpful!

-Angie


----------



## ladyphotog (Oct 19, 2006)

They are all really good but the first one is definately the best, great catchlights too. Good job!


----------



## Arch (Oct 19, 2006)

ladyphotog said:
			
		

> They are all really good but the first one is definately the best, great catchlights too. Good job!




yea i agree about the first.... these are great shots for a first shoot with a DSLR... some natural tallent involed me thinks, well done


----------



## EBphotography (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice shots! She's gorgeous, to be frank.


----------



## Efergoh (Oct 21, 2006)

9 and 10 for me. Great shots.

I would like 5, too if'n it weren't for the sparkly make-up.
kinda bummed me out to see that kind of makup on such a naturally pretty face.


----------



## iflynething (Nov 5, 2006)

Beautiful Sister (hey I'm only 17!?!).

I particularly like 3, 4, 9 & 10.

The eye-liner (think that's what it's called) on #5 might be a little to much but I like it: Pretty eyes in this one! Black and white always gives a different look. Your #9 does this and I like it!

#4 I would say would look like she is advertising the coat!

Great pictures though. I'm looking at the D50. Now I know what kind of portraits it makes!

Just like JenniferLynn said the make-up is always good but she is very pretty so maybe you could try another "shoot" without make-up and see what turns up, Angie. This thread is a little older so you might have done this already!

~Michael~


----------



## mentos_007 (Nov 5, 2006)

I like all of them a lot! but I am not sure about her makeup. for me it is too harsh for such a young girl... she is beautiful without any "paintings" on her face!


----------



## iflynething (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm really loving the X's now! 

~Michael~


----------



## Moose (Nov 6, 2006)

Actually I agree with iflynething, 

I find that the X's are well lit and the colours seem to have great balance. Although I must say I find the topic a little repetitive 

Moose


----------



## iflynething (Nov 6, 2006)

Seems like the contrast is a little to much and it's a little to bright...with the X the white just stands out like a sore thumb!!

Where'd the beautiful pictures go?

Donde esta Angie? HA Bustin out some espanol on ya'll!

~Michael~


----------



## Angie_H (Nov 6, 2006)

Sorry about the red x's... I was moving somethings around in photobucket.  They should be back now. 

Thank you all for the comments and tips. 

Take Care,
Angie


----------



## iflynething (Nov 7, 2006)

Well OOOOOOOOo boy they are back to normal and good as ever!!

Again great pictures!

~Michael~


----------



## ravikiran (Nov 8, 2006)

Hai Welcome to the forum,
#1, 3 5 and 9 really stand out for me. You have done a very good job. Though I think you can look for two things,
1. Do not crop much during the post processing. There's a lot of loss in these photos.
2. In portraits, especially of girls, Hair details pay much to the output effect. She's having a beautiful hair and you should get the details more as you have done in #1 and #5.

Best of luck with your new D50. (I too am excited with my new D50 and experimenting a lot).


----------

